

Scott Adams: The Imagination Interface  - cwan
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/the_imagination_interface/

======
pavel_lishin
> I wouldn't be able to get through an entire press conference without saying
> "Blow me."

This is why I'm not invited to sit in on meetings with clients.

------
danilocampos
I'm reading this just at the right moment. I've been staring at a long mental
list of skills I don't have. Normally this wouldn't be so gloomy, but when the
things you don't know how to do seem like important solutions to problems that
exist right now, it can be a bit discouraging.

The post reads a little flip but it feels like a genuine look into how Adams
works. I'm going to try it out.

Reminds me of a little mental hack I picked up after watching _Thank You for
Smoking_. Never say "I don't know," which sounds defeatist and permanent.
Always say "I don't have that information," which sounds transient and
correctable. It's a better position from the outside, sure, but most
importantly it keeps you hungry to continue learning.

